# Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 2015 Thermostat Housing + Water Pump failur



## ttdrivertfsi (Jan 28, 2021)

Hey all,

I'm entirely new to this forum and I'm not entirely sure how to go about using it correctly but I'm hoping you can help.

My coolant levels dropped massively, resulting in an amber engine light. I've taken the car to the garage and they want £688 all in to replace the thermostat housing and water pump, as this seems to be where the leak is coming from. This feels stupidly pricey. Anyone else got experience of the above fault and replacement? Am I being robbed.

Thanks


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Apparently it's a common fault, one other users not long ago had a similar problem but maybe a look on the VAG platforms forums will give you a clue if that seems like a fair price. It doesn't seem that bad.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

ttdrivertfsi said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm entirely new to this forum and I'm not entirely sure how to go about using it correctly but I'm hoping you can help.
> 
> ...


How old is the car? Mine was finally changed after complaining about it for nearly two years (only a slight leak at that point) just before the 5 year Audi warranty expired.


----------



## ttdrivertfsi (Jan 28, 2021)

It's a 2015 TT S Line, I bought it second hand from a Subaru garage 6 months ago. Someone part exd it. I've done some research but can't really pinpoint a reasonable price for the repair I've mentioned.


----------



## ttdrivertfsi (Jan 28, 2021)

Toshiba said:


> Apparently it's a common fault, one other users not long ago had a similar problem but maybe a look on the VAG platforms forums will give you a clue if that seems like a fair price. It doesn't seem that bad.


Ah I will have to take a look, I'm new to this so wasn't too sure where to look. Thanks


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey man this is an extremely common problem on EA888 engines (and honestly a lot of VAG vehicles in the last 20 years for whatever reason). Happened to mine under warranty, and they replaced the housing with a newer revision that hasn't leaked at all. Lots of threads on it:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... t#p9425809
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... t#p9335199


----------



## ttdrivertfsi (Jan 28, 2021)

macaddict111 said:


> Hey man this is an extremely common problem on EA888 engines (and honestly a lot of VAG vehicles in the last 20 years for whatever reason). Happened to mine under warranty, and they replaced the housing with a newer revision that hasn't leaked at all. Lots of threads on it:
> 
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... t#p9425809
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... t#p9335199


This is super helpful, thanks for sharing. From what I can see, £700 seems to be on the mark.


----------



## foreverwasted (Sep 11, 2020)

ttdrivertfsi said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm entirely new to this forum and I'm not entirely sure how to go about using it correctly but I'm hoping you can help.
> 
> ...


Not being robbed. The water pump and thermostat housing are not that expensive. Its the labor required to do the job that is the expensive part, as its such a pain in the ass to get to. Mine was replaced back at the start of January. It was £790! Lucky for me its a company car and so the cost didn't come out of my pocket.


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Apparently it's a common fault, one other users not long ago had a similar problem but maybe a look on the VAG platforms forums will give you a clue if that seems like a fair price. It doesn't seem that bad.


£700 for a known fault...not bad?!


----------



## BW57 (Jun 26, 2017)

foreverwasted said:


> ttdrivertfsi said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all,
> ...


Ditto here, but fortunately(?) failed during warranty so no cost to me, but was told by the dealer it would have cost circa £800. Had a loan car for 10 days though while they got the parts.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

BW57 said:


> Had a loan car for 10 days though while they got the parts.


I will say I have gotten to explore lots of other Audi loaner models for free while waiting for random TT warranty parts to ship all the way from Germany to LA. Lol


----------



## Metalmicky (Sep 9, 2020)

Without sounding like a broken record my car is less than 3 years old 15k on clock & has been back to Audi twice in the past 4 months apparently problem has been fixed thermostat housing & radiator hose .
As stated previously my car is out of warranty on 20 March so I plan to extend this however if it's too expensive because of its previous faults being on record I will have to sell.
The TT especially the S/RS models are a premium sports car exuberant road tax , reasonably expensive servicing costs, expensive tires & if your out of warranty then & something goes wrong well it's going to cost we love our motors that's why we're on this forum oh & it ain't no Prius lol.
However if this lockdown continues & my financial position worsens it will have to be ciao & something more sensible will have to be.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Metalmicky said:


> Without sounding like a broken record my car is less than 3 years old 15k on clock & has been back to Audi twice in the past 4 months apparently problem has been fixed thermostat housing & radiator hose .
> As stated previously my car is out of warranty on 20 March so I plan to extend this however if it's too expensive because of its previous faults being on record I will have to sell.
> The TT especially the S/RS models are a premium sports car exuberant road tax , reasonably expensive servicing costs, expensive tires & if your out of warranty then & something goes wrong well it's going to cost we love our motors that's why we're on this forum oh & it ain't no Prius lol.
> However if this lockdown continues & my financial position worsens it will have to be ciao & something more sensible will have to be.


Why don't you buy a good, comprehensive independent warranty? Seems like the Audi dealership you're using is incompetent. The TTS (not TTRS) road tax is actually very reasonable in comparison to other similar performance cars, the servicing costs will be grossly excessive if you keep using main dealerships rather than independent specialists. Tyres are reasonable too considering the type of vehicle and premium brands can be had for less than £150 a corner if you shop around.


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

i wouldnt say the TT is a premium sports car really


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Depends what you mean, in the case on the TT the grubbing are golf. The golf is a long long way from being a premium product and it's not close to the top of the pile when it comes to reliability.

Cabin, is top drawer however.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> ttdrivertfsi said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all,
> ...


The standard Audi warranty is 3 years, so I guess you extended it?


----------

